# Enable ZGC in OpenJDK ports?



## ianc1215 (Jul 1, 2022)

I was wondering if anyone can shed light on why ZGC is not enabled in the FreeBSD ports for OpenJDK. From what I can find ZGC "should" function on FreeBSD, with that said I was finding conflicting information. Could anyone give me a bit more detail / direction? Is it something I can enable in my own port? The files are present in the source code for the OpenJDK ports, it's more like they have been disabled.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2022)

You should probably ask the maintainer(s): java@freebsd.org


----------



## acheron (Jul 1, 2022)

Missing Feature: zGC · Issue #75 · battleblow/openjdk-jdk11u
					

zGC is currently only implemented for Linux. In the OpenJDK11 source only Linux/amd64 is supported. There is upstream support in 13 for Linux/aarch64 as well though. For an explanation of zGC, see ...




					github.com


----------



## ianc1215 (Jul 2, 2022)

acheron said:


> Missing Feature: zGC · Issue #75 · battleblow/openjdk-jdk11u
> 
> 
> zGC is currently only implemented for Linux. In the OpenJDK11 source only Linux/amd64 is supported. There is upstream support in 13 for Linux/aarch64 as well though. For an explanation of zGC, see ...
> ...


Ah! It all makes sense now! Thank you.


----------

